# 1980-85 Arrow Rest



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

The TM hunter and Huntmaster rests were both available in the mid 80's


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

If you were shooting fingers as most of us were at that time, a standard flipper rest with a Berger button or a springy rest were very popular choices.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I shot a springy in the 80s with fingers.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I shot a springy as well when I was shooting fingers. In 1986 when I went to a release I switched to a huntmaster rest with a plunger. TM hunters were also available at the time.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I also shot a HM2000 Golden Key rest in the early 80's & the TM hunter was also available then.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I shot a springy on my Astro with a hot shot release !. it was the hot set up back in about '76 where I shot.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hunter Supreme by Golden Key, how about a Dellenbach rest made of tempered copper? Remember those?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Remember the name Dellenbach, was that w double wire like the flipper rest that double taped to the bow? Pic if you have them J.


----------



## Barebow525 (Jul 29, 2020)

Springy on all my bows in the 80's


----------

